# Buffing???



## cwasil (Dec 25, 2004)

I'm not sure where to start this thread but I suppose this is as good as any.  My question is how many of you out there use a Beall (or something similar) buffing system to polish up your blanks when their finished.  I currently use the CA-Blo method but I can only manage to get, maybe, two pens done an hour so I'm trying to find a quicker method.  Since I've been on the board, I've always liked Yo Yo Spins work and one day he revealed his process of sanding sealer, sand to 400 grit and then buff the blanks with three wheels.  I figured, though, before I go spend $350 through Beall (or $250 through a Ebay Baldor buffer) I'd see what you veterans had to say positively, or negatively about this final process.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thank you


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 25, 2004)

It was money well spent. I love mine. Use it on 100% on my resins and about 50% on my woods. Really brings out that final shine on the resins. I say that would make a great Christmas gift for yourself.   Anthony


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 25, 2004)

Due to space constraints, I use the Beall 3-On Lathe Mandrel (About $100 delivered from Beall Tool Co.).  I love it and wouldn't trade it for anything.  Besides saving time, I get a consistent, high-quality gloss.


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 25, 2004)

Here is a picture of my I first lathe I converted to a dedicated buffer using an all thread rod mounted between centers. Could add a third wheel. I buff every pen with two grades of buffing compound before taking the pen from the mandrel.
Do a good turn daily!
Don






<br />


----------



## Ken Massingale (Dec 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />Here is a picture of my I first lathe I converted to a dedicated buffer using an all thread rod mounted between centers. Could add a third wheel. I buff every pen with two grades of buffing compound before taking the pen from the mandrel.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don
> ...


Don,
Thanks for that idea. What are a couple of good buffing compounds?
Thanks,
ken


----------



## tipusnr (Dec 26, 2004)

Don,

I have a similar lathe in the garage doing nothing.  What size all-thread did you use and what are the specifics on the buffing wheels and mounts?  I'd like to copy your design.


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 26, 2004)

I use a brown and a white. The brown is called tripoli ane the white is white diamonss. Both I get from my local woodcraft store but may be available elsewhere. On the shelves at the home centers with the buffing wheels you will find various kinds of buffing sticks. Harbor freight has a good assortment of them also.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by kmassing_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 26, 2004)

Bill, I bought the buffing wheels and they had a 5/8" arbor and the arbor washers were with the wheels. I bought 5/8" all thread rod, large washers and nuts and put the wheels on the rod and washers and nuts on either side of each wheel and tightened the nuts to hold the wheels. On the head stock end I cut a mandrel off and left about 2" and drilled a 1/4' hole centered in the end of the rod about 1" deep. slide the cut off mandrel into the drilled hole and on the tail stock end I used a punch to make a dimple and use the live center point. Works very nicely and a dust collecting tool is once again useful.
I could post a closeup picture of the wheels if needed. Let me know. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by tipusnr_
> <br />Don,
> 
> I have a similar lathe in the garage doing nothing.  What size all-thread did you use and what are the specifics on the buffing wheels and mounts?  I'd like to copy your design.


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 26, 2004)

Bill,
I'll just post some pictures later this afternoon. I just got a call for two pens that must be made before 5pm today. As soon a s I get them made I'll do pictures of the wheels.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by tipusnr_
> <br />Don,
> 
> I have a similar lathe in the garage doing nothing.  What size all-thread did you use and what are the specifics on the buffing wheels and mounts?  I'd like to copy your design.


----------



## Ken Massingale (Dec 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />Bill,
> I'll just post some pictures later this afternoon. I just got a call for two pens that must be made before 5pm today. As soon a s I get them made I'll do pictures of the wheels.
> Do a good turn daily!
> ...


Thanks Don. Looking forward to the pics, also.
ken


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 28, 2004)

Tim and Bill,
Here are some pictures of the buffer parts.
A: The mandrel I cut off. This one screws onto the headstock because the lathe head had no taper. An old mandrel in a 2MT should work just as well.
B: the hole drilled in the end of the threaded rod to accept the cut off mandrel
C: The cut off mandrel inserted into the hole
D: The nuts, wahsers, and wheel
E: nuts and washers all tightened
F: both wheels on the rod

I used 5/8" all thread rod because the wheels I purchased had 5/8" holes. I've seen wheels with different size holes, but 5/8" is pretty common. Hope these help. Three wheels could be mounted if needed.
Do a good turn dauily!]
Don




<br />



<br />


----------



## tipusnr (Dec 28, 2004)

Thank's...that's a great job and REALLY CLEAR instructions!


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm in the process of putting together a device similar to Don's.  If you don't have an extra mandrel sitting around that you can use and your lathe will accept either a #1 or #2 Morse taper arbor, you can buy one from Berea for 6 bucks + $3 shipping.


----------

